# Canada: Record Fines For Two Big Tobacco Companies In Cigarette Smuggling Case



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

This extends to every type of tobacco. The Feds have been keeping a close eye on retailers here.

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_25308.aspx


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Now all they need to do is clamp down on Grand River Industries.......

Ya like that will ever happen......


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

My brother-in-law buys his on the Munsie reservation outside of London. They do a booming business.


----------

